# PR Visa - Updating passport and address details through Form 929



## harikumar2804 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, 
I currently hold a PR visa (subclass 186) and have recently been issued a renewed Indian passport. I completed and sent Form 929 by post to the local Melbourne office to update my PR record with the new passport number and address details. This was sent on 12th Feb and it doesn’t seem like the update has been made (as far as I can see on VEVO). Is there any way to track the status of my request? 

I am travelling to my home country this month, so would like to the status ASAP. 

Regards,
Hari


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

All you can do is call Immi and check up on it. No way to track it otherwise. Generally calling when they open first thing in the morning means a little less of a wait time.


----------



## in2aus (Mar 6, 2015)

Did you provide copies of both your old as well as new passports along with the form?

Also, check your visa grant letter. It might have a section for "Changes of Passport details". Not sure about your 186, but the 189/ 190 grant letters do have this. It says:


> It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold. The details of any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department's systems to facilitate your travel. You are required to do this in writing and notify the nearest office of the department. You can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify us.


Alternatively, if you have your case officer's email, you can write to them as well.

Lastly, when you travel, carry both your passports - just to be on the safer side.


----------



## Ma page (Aug 5, 2017)

Where we can send the form 929 .l send in Canberra but until now I don't have the answer yet.. what should I do.. can u help me please..


----------



## Stephaniechessa (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow I have the same issue


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello Fellow forum members,

I need your help. I am on Permanent 100 visa granted 3 months ago. My home country is replacing all passports with an E-passport. This is suppose to be done within the next 20 months.

I wanted to replace it, unfortunately this is only done now in my home country-Kenya. This service is not available in Kenya high Commission in Canberra. 

I am now planing to go to Kenya and apply for the E-passport. The following is my question.

How am I going to send the new passport and to which office? Australia high commission in Kenya or to PR 100 visa office in Brisbane?

Should I fill form 929 and send with the passport ?

How long will it take for DIBP to update my new passport in their system so that I can travel back to the country?


Please help


Hassan


----------



## ali.azmat6 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ma page said:


> Where we can send the form 929 .l send in Canberra but until now I don't have the answer yet.. what should I do.. can u help me please..


The department does not update you at all. They have clearly mentioned in the form as well 
Note: The department will not acknowledge the return of this
form and will not contact you to confirm these details have been
updated.

The best way to check is vevo with by logging in with you new passport details . If the record is updated it will login successfully otherwise not.


----------



## ali.azmat6 (Dec 6, 2017)

I have one question regarding the form 929 . Does anyone know what is 
"Client number". In my visa grant letter i have file number and application Application receipt number but cant fine client number, is it TRN ?


----------

